# Asbestos!!



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

When in doubt wear a mask with asbestos filters. Don't sweep up the dust.


----------



## DPWK (Nov 27, 2015)

In Canada, Asbestos was banned from residential construction use sometime in the late 70's/early 80's. So if it's an older house, ask when it was built. If it's in the mid 80's/early 90's you're fine. Otherwise, it doesn't hurt to have someone come in and do a quick test if you're not sure. 

My friend started doing renovations in his older house recently, and he didn't realize the drywall had asbestos until he was halfway through the demolition and decided to have it tested. He was literally coated in the stuff.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

It's in many products and even popcorn ceilings have it in it...


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

I wish it tasted as sweet as lead paint. It would make dealing with horsehair plaster dust and vermiculite much less disagreeable.


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

You can never be sure that you have contained or eliminated all of it; you just have to do asbestos you can!

ba-doom crash

thank you, I'm here all week!


----------



## GabrielRorke (Oct 18, 2016)

Wow Thanks


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

GabrielRorke said:


> Wow Thanks


Are there any schools that give a class on awareness and abatement near you?


----------



## GabrielRorke (Oct 18, 2016)

What I know is what I was told at school in my apprenticeship but they didn't go deeper in the procedures.

I always when I asked around it seem to me the people don't care that much (I know that is wrong) I have been in many places where people are working and they never run an asbestos test. 

I'm a new Journeyman I want to be able to know and understand.
Sometimes I'm a service call for small things and of course there no asbestos test in place.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

It's a harmless substance unless you are a deep pockets defendant company, or the plaintiff smoked two or three packs of cigarettes a day for twenty years or more and he /she got daily exposure for a similar period of time.


----------



## Essex (Feb 4, 2015)

Have a read of this. 

https://www.asbestos.com/mesothelioma/death-rate.php

Asbestos is killing thousands each year. 

No job is worth dieing for. If you suspect asbestos, stop what you are doing and get it tested.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Essex said:


> Have a read of this.
> 
> https://www.asbestos.com/mesothelioma/death-rate.php
> 
> ...


Nope. Charts are rigged every day, follow the money.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Solution #1 should be dust control. Yeah, you can avoid immediately breathing it by wearing a rated respirator, but that does nothing for all the stuff you're exposed to after everything is covered in dust and you take the respirator off. Nor does that do anything for customer exposure risks.

I know nothing about safe asbestos abatement, so I'm loath to make suggestions, but I wonder if there's a way to wet the plaster enough to mitigate dust without damaging the wall finish?


----------

